# 1st Apt IVF



## cjlm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

I am new to this thread, I have my 1st apt 13th March Cardiff, is anyone else starting They said its the 1st of 3 apt's and then the treatment begins. very nervous and excited!!!!


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,
Good luck with ur treatment
Just wondering how long you have been waiting for the treatment?
Not sure whether to go private if we can get help or wait for ivf Wales

Sarah x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello we are just a little ahead of you then we had our planning appointment a week ago and then final consultation before treatment was on Tuesday. Got all meds and just waiting for next cycle so we can count the days and get going with it. We waited 3 years for ivf Wales. Almost gave up and we looked into crgw but then got a letter to say top of list so we thought we may as well use our free goes. I know we waited for icsi treatment so the wait may be longer but shouldn't have been three years. We rang after not hearing anything for nine months and they hadn't put us on the list. I ended up ringing them for updates al most every week and think I just done their heads in in the end


----------



## cjlm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi girls,

I was waiting 19 months for IVF Wales. Mrst83 are the apt quite close together once you start? can't believe you have your meds to start already!!! I have a holiday booked in May have a feeling Ill be on treatment then...Ahhhhhhh....
Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah we went to group planning appointment on the Thursday and got meds and worked out dates following Tuesday. It's pretty much all go when you do actually get to the top. I have to wait for my next cycle though as this one clashed with Easter holidays for EC which was pants but at least we know now. I've in two minds what to do about hols as family holiday we have planned for a  relatives wedding would be my 2www pretty much so I really don't know what to do there


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello

I'm new to all this but seemslike an informative site.

We've had our consultation which showed up blocked fallopian tube and badly positioned ovaries so had to go for a laparoscopy. Hopefully all sorted now!

We have our first meeting this week and not really sure what to expect. Trying my hardest to bring my bmi down, it's 29 at the moment but don't want to risk it being a little above,  not sure how strict they are. Both very very excited thou x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

My bmi was low and they sent me away with the threat of taking us off the list as the doctor said she thought I had an eating disorder. Seriously not at all!!! I went to go went to dietician and followed the diet for a year and couldn't put it on. Worried sick and got to the top of the list and the nurses "added a little on" to pass me through criteria. They said that it's nothing to worry about and it will not be questioned again. I've only seen one doctor anyway. Try not to worry about it xxx


----------



## helen41 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, I am also new to all this. I am due to start treatment at crgw on the 8th. My GP wouldn't refer me to NHS because of my age but my partners GP referred him. Well we have an appointment at NHS Wales also on the 8th which is a shock. Rung them up about my age but they said they knew how old I was and to still turn up. Confused but would be nice to have an NHS go. Does any one know if they have changed the age criteria recently. I am 41.


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Not that I know of but maybe they should have rushed you to the top before your last birthday so they ma hopefully take you x


----------

